
The Psychology of Human Misjudgment (2015) - waqasaday
http://www.hb.org/the-psychology-of-human-misjudgment-by-charles-t-munger/
======
EdwardCoffin
He bases some of this on a "description of Pavlov’s last work in a popular
paperback, written by some Rockefeller-financed psychiatrist". This is
probably Battle for the Mind [1] by William Sargant [2].

The Wikipedia entry on Sargant says things like "his reliance on dogma rather
than clinical evidence have confirmed his reputation as a controversial figure
whose work is seldom cited in modern psychiatric texts.", and others
"described him as 'autocratic, a danger, a disaster' and spoke about 'the
damage he did'".

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Battle-Mind-Brainwashing-
Evangelists-...](https://www.amazon.com/Battle-Mind-Brainwashing-Evangelists-
Psychiatrists/dp/1883536065)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Sargant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Sargant)

~~~
nuttzy99
Thanks, now I don't feel bad about not reading this super long piece.

